# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Të dish apo të kesh?

## AuGuSt_

*Te Dish Apo Te Kesh ??

Eshte nje pyetje shume e veshtire per tu pergjigjur. Kam degjuar shume qe i pergjigjen kesaj pyetje me shume ego duke thene qe eshte me mire te dish sesa te kesh 
 Per mendimin tim do te qe sikur keto te dyja te qene te nderthurura bashke*

----------


## Arcimedes

Nga dita, dites jeta po me meson qe eshte me mire qe te mos dije; me mire qe te mos dije fare. Eshte me mire qe te jem nje femije i vogel fare qe as nuk din dhe as nuk kerkon gjera te teperta, por thjesht shijon jeten ashtu sic eshte dhe ashtu sic e ka perpara syve te tij.

I dituri dhe i shkolluari eshte ai qe nuk din dhe ai qe nuk din eshte ai qe din shume. Ky eshte mendimi i im.

----------


## imprint

Me te vertet eshte nje pyetje, pergjigja e se ciles eshte shume e veshtire per tu dhen. Por edhe une mendoj se keto duhet te jene te nderthurura te njeriu. Po nuk pate njeren nuk mund te kesh dot tjetren. 
Do shkruaj me teper rreth kesaj kur te kem kohe.

----------


## romeoOOO

Do te thoja te dish edhe pse eshte pergjigje me dy presje. Nje nderthurje eshte pergjigja me e mire!

----------


## PLAZHISTI

Kjo teme shume e gjer e gjithkushe munde ti japi pergjigje sipas kend veshtrimit te tij .

Deri para 90 tes kjo fraze do ti shkonte pershtate te DIJE SE SA TE KISHE  se sa do te dije me shume se nj biciklet nga ato kinezrt nuk kishe se do te thonin ku i gjete.........

Ndersa sot ndryshojne gjerat me mir te  KESHE SE SA TE DISHE pak e cuditshme  po ja qer keshtu ndodhe .Marrime fakte konkrete , me ardhjen e demokracis ne shqiperi ne POSTE drejtuse  te shtetit zune vend ato qe zbrazen burgjet ,cfar dinin ato , e moren sa skishin ku ti conin ,ja qe ky raste ra ndeshe me at qe thame me lart.

Sot sa do qe te dishe nuk e merre vendin qe te takon  pse  ai qe ka paguan e merre at qe nuk i takon ashtu si ndodhe teke ne prandaj nuk ecim perpara ne se cdo gje funksionon vetem nepermjet PARASE

----------


## nausika

Te dish, sigurisht. Nqs. di, atere edhe mund te kesh ate qe deshiron (ose te pakten di te luftosh per te pasur ate qe deshiron). Ne rastin me te mire, e arrin qellimin dhe ne fund "jo vetem qe dite por edhe ke". Ne rastin me te keq, nuk do ta kesh asnjehere ate qe e di qe deshiron, por te pakten do kesh nje qellim ne jete (do luftosh per te pasur ate qe do te kesh). 

Ne kategorine e dyte perkasin shumica e atyre pak faltumeve qe dine cfare duan. Te tjeret, (shumica), thjesht verviten gjithe jeten  sa andej kendeja duke shpresuar se do tu bie nga qielli (mundet edhe gabimisht), ajo qe mendojne qe deshirojne (dhe sigurisht, do mbeten gjithmone te zhgenjyer, sepse dicka qe te perket pa mund (apo pa perpjekje) nuk ka te njejten vlere sesa dicka qe e ke fituar me dijenine qe e deshiron).

Me pak fjale, dikush qe di gjithcka eshte shume me i pasur sesa dikush qe ka gjithcka. Por, sa me shume te dish, aq me shume kupton qe nuk di (mire e kishte Sokrati), dhe ne te njejten kohe, sa me shume qe te kesh, aq me shume do qe te kesh (njeriu eshte gjithmone i pangopur). 

Gjeja me e mire eshte qe tua dish vleren e atyre qe ke, te kuptosh se cfare te duhet tjeter (nqs. te duhet ndonje gje tjeter) dhe te jesh i lumtur edhe me vetedijen qe ka gjera qe nuk do ti kesh kurre.

----------


## DEA27

Si teori populli thote me mire te dish se te kesh por ne praktike qendron e kunderta!!!

 Dija ndonjehere eshte dhimbje kur ske, kam hasur njerez ne jete qe megjithse nuk kane pasur ndonje intelegjence te vecante, njohuri te vecante thjeshte sepse  kane kryer veprime qe me shume ja ka diktuar instikti se intelegjenca kane arritur shume me larte se ata me intelegjence!!! 
Ka shume faktor te tjere qe ndikojne ne mbarvajtejen e jetes dhe intelegjenca  eshte sigurisht nje nga keta faktore, por qe dicka te realizohet duhen edhe shume te tjera. nese do te shprehesha ne gjuhen e kuzhines po e perbleth keshtu!!!
intelegjenca eshte si uji ne gatim i nevojshem por jo gjithmone e domosdoshme!!!
guximi si vaji po sja shtove ne kohen e duhur te digjet gjithcka
fati si kripa shtoji cfare te duash me pas pa te ska shije
 trashegimia  nga  prinderit apo te afermit si perimet

keshtu qe ne jete po pate guximin e duhur,( qe ne fakt kete karakteristike e kane me shume ata qe spara jane shume intelegjente)
dhe disa mundesi te tjera qe vetem loja e fatit ti krijon si zor te vesh shume larte 
e shumta e shumta nje supe do gatuash !!!


Ps: e respektoj dhe e dua njeriun intelegjente por jetojme ne nje bote materiale dhe intelegjenca smjafton!!!

----------


## Angjelini

Sdiskutohet qe eshte me mire te dish, Se po te dish do te kesh , po sdite do humbasesh dhe ato qe ke!

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Une kam qene gjithmone dhe vazhdoj te jem i mendimit me mire te dish sesa te kesh. Po mundohem ta argumentoj pergjigjien time. Se pari me duket e veshtire qe te kesh nderkohe qe nuk di gje. Se dyti supozojme per nje moment se ndodh nje mrekulli dhe arrite qe te kesh dicka. Nese nuk di, atehere detyrimisht nuk do dish ta administrosh ate cfare ke. Ndersa kur di, edhe nese nuk ke gje prap ke mundesi ta kerkosh ate.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Padyshime qe te jen te dyja do ishte shume me mire sepse nderthuren me njera - tjeteren dhe te japin ndihmes aty ku duhet.

POr gjthsesi une jam per te dyten "Te dish" po dite dhe mund te kesh.

Po nuk dite do e humbesh ate qe ke!!*

----------


## oret_e_vona

Eshte vertet dicka disi e veshtire sepse gjithkush do te ti deshironte te dyja njekohesisht , te te dish mund te te jete e thjesht , por te te kesh eshte e veshtire ne keto kohe qe po jetojm !!!  C'fare te pelqen me shume te dashurosh apo te te besh dashuri !

----------


## dibrani2006

Me mire te dish sepse nese din edhe ke.

----------


## Visage

TE DISH SIGURISHT!!!!

Po pate dhe s'dite e humb ate qe ke.  Kurse po dite, ke mundesi te kesh.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Te dish se po dike edhe do kesh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dp17ego

Te dish..apo te kesh?
Pyetja nuk eshte *apo te dyja* keshtu pra pergjigjuni sakte se duket sikur as kini dhe as nuk dini.

Une mendoj qe te dish eshye me mire...por te dish shume shume. Kur kerkon kerko sa te mundesh apo jo. Dikush thoshte ah te kisha 1 miljon, pse nje i hidhet shoku, pse nuk kerkon pa fund? Po pa fund nuk ka mundesi i thote i pari. Po pse nje miljon ka mundesi ja kthen tjetri? Kur enderron enderro tamam, jo pergjysem.

Eshte nje shprehje e Aristotelit"*Sa me shume di, aq me shume e kuptoj sa i paditur qe jam"*.
Nuk di ndonje shprehje te tille per te pasuren, psh sa me shume kam aq me fukara me duket vetja?????

----------


## stolen

Te dish.Sepse sa me shume te dish kupton se sa pak e ke nevojen per gjera te medha.(Njerezit qe kenaqen me gjerat e vogla kane nje shpirt vertet te madh.-Platon)Dhe nqs di mund te perdoresh dijen per te pasur.Por nqs ke dhe nuk di mund ti humbesh ne cast.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Po te jesh Realist dihet pergjigja.
*Me mire te Kesh!*

----------


## amaro

Te dish qe ke eshte diçka e bukur, sidomos kur rreth e qark njerzit luftojne per gjerat qe ti i ke dihet qe do te urrejne por kjo nuk eshte problem po te kesh sepse do ta dish heret a vone qe ti je fitimtar e ata jane humbamena.

----------


## _Elena_

> *Padyshime qe te jen te dyja do ishte shume me mire sepse nderthuren me njera - tjeteren dhe te japin ndihmes aty ku duhet.
> 
> POr gjthsesi une jam per te dyten "Te dish" po dite dhe mund te kesh.
> 
> Po nuk dite do e humbesh ate qe ke!!*



*Dhe un jam i te njejtit mendim 
Po dite patjeter qe do kesh*

----------


## marsela

_Te dyja..Po me shum do preferoja te paren (te dish) se do menaxhoja dhe pa te dyten..Kurse po te kisha parate e te mos dija, sdo ua dija as vleren  e as si ti shpenzoja tamam, e ndoshta asnjeher sdo isha e knaqur._

----------

